# Anesthesia education needed



## mpblanch (Aug 10, 2008)

Can someone please reccommend some good educational resources/training sessions, etc. for a coder brand new to Anesthesia?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## amolson1325 (Aug 10, 2008)

Are you going to be coding for an Anesthesiologist? AAPC has a Anesthesia study guide but it's for people who understand the general concept. If you don't know how to code it at all, look for a basic CPT coding book that will teach you the general concepts. It's not that difficult but there are things that you have to know like the time formula, physical status modifiers, qualifying circumstances, ect. Search Amazon...I'm sure there's something you can find. Sorry I can't give you a specific book. Hope this helps.


----------



## seetha (Aug 11, 2008)

*Anesthesia pain management*

i would be thankfull if somebody can send me the anesthesia pain management guidelines, as i am intrested in working on these files.

seetha katragadda
seetha_2001inn@yahoo.co.in


----------



## LGillstrom (Aug 11, 2008)

*Anesthesia/Pain Mgmt Education*

Check this out:

http://www.decisionhealth.com/conferences/pain2008/

They also have one for anesthesia.  The anesthesia one is offered semi-annually, though I am not sure if the pain mgmt one is as well.  If you can't find it on their site if its offered in the spring, and can't make it to the one in October, give them a call.

Members of our staff and management attend the anesthesia seminar each year, and feedback has been excellent!


----------

